# Creating a Physical Portfolio



## PhilGarber (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi-

  I'm applying to a really ritzy high school for grades 9-12th. I am hoping to get a 3rd party scholarship to pay for tuition to this school, which is about $42,000 USD a year. I am going to use my photography skills to try and obtain said scholarship. Anyone have any good tips for putting together a good, strong photography portfolio? 

 I was reading that a good photography portfolio must have a central theme. I'm not sure this would work for me because I wish to display the best of my photography as a whole in one portfolio. Is it always necessary in your opinion to have a theme to your portfolio? Would it be a bad idea to print the photos at a low-end DIY photo center at, say, a drugstore? Would I really need archival printing and high-end papers for something that would be used so irregularly (could possibly be shown only once)? How many photos should I include? I was under the impression that ten photos was the golden amount, but I just read that you should include 20-50 of your best photos in a portfolio! I have a mix of photojournalism and fine-art that I shoot, will this influence anything in any way? Keep in mind I am 14 years old.

Thanks,

Phil,


----------



## craig (Sep 16, 2009)

Of course it would be best to read the guidelines for submission.

Generally speaking a portfolio should contain only your very best work. If that is 20+ images then more power to ya. Usually the number is closer to 12 or 14. Also keep in mind that the viewer gets bored fast so "hit 'em hard and hit 'em good". One of the photo masters mentioned that getting 6 good photos a year is an accomplishment. That thought should be in your mind when editing your work. 

Having a cohesive body of work is desirable, but not necessary. Main thing is to show of your style. Random shots of a beautiful sunset will not make the cut. Each shot must say Phil Garber took this photo. Your style will be your calling card throughout your career as a photographer. Develop it early because it is what will separate you from the competition.

As far as printing and mounting goes; spend as much as you can. This is your finest work so treat it that way. At the ripe age of 14 I am sure funds are limited, but get creative. There are no 2 ways around a great presentation.

Love & Bass


----------



## PhilGarber (Sep 16, 2009)

craig said:


> Of course it would be best to read the guidelines for submission.
> 
> Generally speaking a portfolio should contain only your very best work. If that is 20+ images then more power to ya. Usually the number is closer to 12 or 14. Also keep in mind that the viewer gets bored fast so "hit 'em hard and hit 'em good". One of the photo masters mentioned that getting 6 good photos a year is an accomplishment. That thought should be in your mind when editing your work.
> 
> ...



Thanks a million Craig! I have been told I have a style all my own, But I don't really see it. Besides of course for my fascination with signs.. That's fast becoming a cliche, isn't it? I think I'll compromise, I'll get my photos printed nice from Mpix, but I'll get the "good" paper, as apposed to the fantastic. Not the largest egg in the nest-but not the smallest either!


----------



## CSR Studio (Sep 16, 2009)

If you are wanting to put together a classic portfolio, I had to do the same to get into college, you will need at least 15 to 20 images. There needs to be a theme and the best print possible. This is your time to shine, the entire book is representing you. Why should they give you a scholarship if all you can come up with is a cheap drugstore print.

The best portfolio is 11x14 in size with 8x10 prints. Make sure they are the best. Your best images, make sure it is the best pp and the best printing.


----------



## PhilGarber (Sep 16, 2009)

CSR Studio said:


> If you are wanting to put together a classic portfolio, I had to do the same to get into college, you will need at least 15 to 20 images. There needs to be a theme and the best print possible. This is your time to shine, the entire book is representing you. Why should they give you a scholarship if all you can come up with is a cheap drugstore print.
> 
> The best portfolio is 11x14 in size with 8x10 prints. Make sure they are the best. Your best images, make sure it is the best pp and the best printing.



Thank you, thank you, and thank you!


----------



## CSR Studio (Sep 16, 2009)

PhilGarber said:


> CSR Studio said:
> 
> 
> > If you are wanting to put together a classic portfolio, I had to do the same to get into college, you will need at least 15 to 20 images. There needs to be a theme and the best print possible. This is your time to shine, the entire book is representing you. Why should they give you a scholarship if all you can come up with is a cheap drugstore print.
> ...


 
Also, you mentioned MPIX, have you gotten good prints from them because I haven't so I would use someone else if it were me.


----------



## craig (Sep 16, 2009)

I think you are off to a really strong start. If you decide to become a dentist or a lawyer I will kill you.

On a lighter note; I have had a fascination with signs since day one. Far from cliche. In the right position they can evoke strong emotions.

)'(


----------



## PhilGarber (Sep 17, 2009)

CSR Studio said:


> PhilGarber said:
> 
> 
> > CSR Studio said:
> ...



Yeah, I've gotten very good prints from them. B&H of printing, far as I'm concerned.


----------



## PhilGarber (Sep 17, 2009)

craig said:


> I think you are off to a really strong start. If you decide to become a dentist or a lawyer I will kill you.
> 
> On a lighter note; I have had a fascination with signs since day one. Far from cliche. In the right position they can evoke strong emotions.
> 
> )'(




Thanks again Craig! I would never in a million years become a dentist and I already went through my "ooooh! I wanna  be a lawyer!" phase. Glad to know signs aren't as cliched as I imagined. Thanks again for the props!


----------



## CSR Studio (Sep 17, 2009)

PhilGarber said:


> CSR Studio said:
> 
> 
> > PhilGarber said:
> ...


 
Glad to hear it. The prints I have gotten were horrible. For a second option, here is the lab I use and they ship:

Atlanta's Best Photo Lab, HS Photo

They do great work and will print how you want it, for instance I prefer prints on the dark and warm side so that is how they print for me. Check them out.


----------



## PhilGarber (Sep 17, 2009)

Thanks CSR.


----------



## djacobox372 (Sep 17, 2009)

You should check out blurb.com... with their software and printing service you can create a very professional looking hard-cover book of your photography.


----------



## CSR Studio (Sep 17, 2009)

Phil, you don't want to do a book or album like for a wedding, you want to do a classic portfolio. Stick with something like this:

Itoya | Art Profolio Professional - 11 x 14" | PU-24-11

This is what I use when I have to meet with the big companies, they don't want to look online, they want a face to face with a book to look at.


----------



## PhilGarber (Sep 18, 2009)

Thanks CSR.. Unfortunately, that's out of my price range. I was thinking of something like this- Mpix.com - Proof Portfolios   or this- Mpix.com - Custom Hard Cover Books   or this-http://www.mpix.com/Product.aspx/suedehardcoverbook .

These would work.. Right?
http://www.mpix.com/Product.aspx/suedehardcoverbooks


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Sep 18, 2009)

You may be able to find a cheaper version of what CSR is showing you (check out your local craft store) but that style of portfolio is what you want to use. One very simple reason: you can re-use it with different photos. It is basically an ever-adaptable portfolio.

Your wanting to get into (your own words) a ritzy school. Make sure your portfolio is ritzy too. What is a couple hundred bucks for a $40,000/year chance? If you need to beg your grand-parents for the money, beg... If you need to go around your neighborhood selling prints, explaining that you are raising money to create your portfolio for a chance to attend the school of your dreams, do it... For your dreams you have to do whatever it takes.

My wife and I sold just about everything we had to get into our very first house.


As far as the photos themselves, I agree with everyone that you only want your very best ones in there. And I mean 150% perfect. If you're not sure which they are put up some photos here and ask. I know you get a lot of weird/personal opinion/I know even less then you do responses here but you've been around long enough, I think, to be able to make up your mind about what and who to listen to.

Last but not least, I would definitely go with a theme of some sort. Keep in mind though that a theme can be almost anything. It could be a color. It could be a shape or a texture. It could even be a subject, lol.

Good luck.

And, as I'm sure quite a few people would tell you here, don't hesitate to call on us for further advice.


----------



## PhilGarber (Sep 18, 2009)

Thank you C.c.. My problem is that the money is not mine to spend. My family, like most others nowadays, isn't doing so well financially speaking. I'll be able to spend, at the absolute most, $150.00. I'll try what you said and look in a craft store though, and I'll be sure to come back to TPF for advice.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Sep 18, 2009)

It's a little late in the season for a lemonade stand but there's got to be some way for you to put some money together in spite of your age.

Talk to the Elks Club, the Moose club, whoever is in your community.


----------



## Antithesis (Sep 18, 2009)

I'd get a really nice 11x14 notebook/journal with really nice paper, and then get the highest quality prints possible, and try and find somewhere to dry press them in. Spray adhesive works well too. Like someone said, 8x10's will fit nicely in an 11x14 book, either vertically or horizontally. Some places will have a thinner paper which will stop the book from getting too thick in the middle. Some people like to have an artist's statement with each image on the following or facing page. My old photo teacher hated that, but for a viewer that might have less photographic knowledge, it could work to your benefit. Describing the process of capturing a certain image and its intended meaning can help them understand an image better. If you do this, consider a ringed notebook so images can be viewed independently of their description though.

Just my two pennies.


----------



## PhilGarber (Sep 18, 2009)

Thanks, Antithesis!


----------



## Photochick (Sep 18, 2009)

Phil,  I can't give you any advice on your portfolio, I just wanted to say good luck!  You are a very smart young man.  Good for you setting high goals for yourself and wanting to be the best you can be!  Even though I don't know you, I am thinking about you and wish you the best of luck!


----------



## PhilGarber (Sep 19, 2009)

Thanks for the support, Photochick!


----------

